# California - PVC



## conarb (Jul 5, 2014)

Does this mean that California has approved that cheap PVC for DWV?  I know there were years of  lawsuits about allowing PEX and they finally got it into the code, did PVC slip in under the radar with all the PEX controversy?

View attachment 2077


View attachment 2077


/monthly_2014_07/2013-plumbing.jpg.ccf70d3170befe6e1e71e474af623667.jpg


----------



## mark handler (Jul 5, 2014)

conarb said:
			
		

> does this mean that california has approved that cheap pvc for dwv?  I know there were years of  lawsuits about allowing pex and they finally got it into the code, did pvc slip in under the radar with all the pex controversy?


y e p .....


----------



## Mark K (Jul 5, 2014)

In this case to suggest it slipped under the radar would imply that nobody was monitoring the radar.


----------



## Msradell (Jul 5, 2014)

They obviously didn't come to their senses so this has to be a major mistake in their part!  They couldn't ever adopt something that the rest of the country does.


----------



## conarb (Jul 5, 2014)

At least with ABS many of the upper-class cities have always banned it, I see San Leandro has added PVC to it's ABS ban *(see highlighted area)* all this is going to do is further segregate the socioeconomic classes.

I've always thought that Elmhurst Illinois had the best amended codes around, I see that they still ban plastic in distribution systems but nothing about waste piping, they are on an amended 2003 code:



			
				Elmhurst Illionis said:
			
		

> 67.       P-2904             CPVC Plastic Pipe All forms of plastic, vinyl, CPVC, PEX, etc. shall not be permitted for use in a water distribution system.
> 
> a) Water distribution lines Type L copper shall not be placed on any outside/exterior walls.
> 
> b) The use of foam core pipe shall not be permitted. ¹


¹ http://www.elmhurst.org/DocumentCenter/Home/View/328


----------



## ICE (Jul 5, 2014)

conarb said:
			
		

> http://www.elmhurst.org/DocumentCenter/Home/View/328


It reads like something that you wrote.

I like it.  Those folks have balls.


----------



## Msradell (Jul 6, 2014)

That code in Elmhurst has many different and unusual changes.  For instance: "_Wood roof trusses and wood floor trusses must have their metal gusset plates covered with ½” plywood, glued and screwed over every gusset plate, both sides. The plywood must extend 6” beyond each side of the plate. (That is, on 3 sides of the plate, the 4th side is usually obstructed by sheathing or ceiling board.)"_.  Any idea why they have that in the code?


----------



## conarb (Jul 6, 2014)

Msradell said:
			
		

> That code in Elmhurst has many different and unusual changes.  For instance: "_Wood roof trusses and wood floor trusses must have their metal gusset plates covered with ½” plywood, glued and screwed over every gusset plate, both sides. The plywood must extend 6” beyond each side of the plate. (That is, on 3 sides of the plate, the 4th side is usually obstructed by sheathing or ceiling board.)"_.  Any idea why they have that in the code?


I talked to the CBO, that was put in at the request of the fire marshal, roof trusses collapse when exposed to heat, the gang-nail plates pop out endangering the lives of firemen.

I have a few roof truss installations in the 50s before gang-nail plates, they had plywood gussets glued and nailed and are in fine shape, in the 60s the truss manufacturers started using gang-nail plates, at about 30 years they all started failing, before rebuilding the roof structures with my failures I crawled through the attics, ventilation was above code, grade stamps all appeared right, but the chords were twisting a little in time popping the gang-nail plates loose.  This is just from normal attic exposure, I can only imagine what a fire would do to those things, it's cost me quite a bit of money rebuilding roofs from trying to save a few dollars using lightweight trusses.   It's lightweight roof truss and I Joist failure that brought on all this fire sprinkler insanity.

Roof trusses and I Joists are cheap crap just like plastic pipe, the CBO and Fire Marshal in Elmhurst really know what they are doing, too bad there aren't more like them in this country.


----------

